# Where to Kayak - France - Easter



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

Looking for some gentle Kayaking (inflatable - non rigid base) French lake areas Easter.

Any suggestions welcome please?

Want to take Grandson out first time.

TM


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

There is a good lake for all types of watersport beside this site:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=861

Also several aires around the lakeside, go to the MHF campsite map and enter a 10 mile radius search on the town of "Eclaron", you'll find that several of the aires are also listed.

I'm no expert on watersports but this place looked ideal for beginners and experts alike, not too to travel and near to the champagne region for a little diversion?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*magic lakes*



gaspode said:


> There is a good lake for all types of watersport beside this site:
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=861
> 
> Also several aires around the lakeside, go to the MHF campsite map and enter a 10 mile radius search on the town of "Eclaron", you'll find that several of the aires are also listed.
> ...


That looks like a plan.

Thanks Gaspode.

TM


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We did lac du Der and Lac du Orient all in one trip, great Aires at both places. 

I was hoping for sand underfoot in the beach side water but it was thick silt and not great for walking but excellent boating water on both . 

Think you should find some pics of both places in my photo album and may have added them to the campsite map. 

Have a great time we are going down to Annecy which I am told is also good for boating. 

Mandy


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Lac de Der, St Dizier. Aires around the lake and easy parking. Safe and very pleasant. 
Chris


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It depends how far South you want to go, but the lake at Sanguinet is excellent (there is another nearby) and Camping La Pinede is a great site, but it is a fair way South.

http://www.landes-tourisme.info/camping-sanguinet-373-188.html

We have been there and the lake is smooth and clean and the surrounding area good. Good cycling around the edge, the campsite is large but very well equipped and level.

If you are going to the Landes region it is a good place and less busy than Biscarrose nearby.

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi TM.

This town of St. Sauveur le Vicomte is not far, on a river where Kyacking is popular with a great campsite in walking distance to the town. There is an activity forest with walkways high in the trees.

http://www.ville-saint-sauveur-le-vicomte.fr/commune-base-canoe.htm

But being French they don't open until just after Easter..!!!! And it might not be that warm then.

Ray.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*kayak*

Thanks for the replies.

Do not mind driving south, we have at least 12 days.

Ray, that one looks good for a May/June trip, thanks.

TM


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Annecy and nearby Lac du Bourget would get my vote as they are stunning.

What about rivers such as the Dordogne? We were there in April last year and the weather was great and loads of people were Kayaking.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> Annecy and nearby Lac du Bourget would get my vote as they are stunning.
> 
> What about rivers such as the Dordogne? We were there in April last year and the weather was great and loads of people were Kayaking.


The Dordogne has lots of Kayaking activity on it - there are numerous locations where you can hire Canadian style canoes and paddle gently down the river to a destination where you will be met and taken back by mini-bus.

BUT the river can run quite fast -depending on the weather so care needs to be taken.

Access to the Dordogne is also not universal - due to restrictions there are only some places where you can land/launch etc.

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I just remembered two superb places

Lake Paraloup near the village of Salles Curan.

http://www.france-voyage.com/en/

Its a long way south, not far from Millau but there is an Aire just round the corner from Salles Curan. There are no facilities but the campsite up the road lets you fill up and empty for a few Euros.

http://www.microsofttranslator.com/...ingcar-infos.com/Francais/aire.php?numid=5337

The parking is right next to a small inlet of the lake and you can easily launch from the shore.

Just down the road on the river Tarn is a wide slow moving stretch at St Rome du Tarn. 44°02â€²57â€³N 2°53â€²50â€³Eï»¿

Here there is one of the best wild camping spots I have ever seen. You have to go through the village which is a bit narrow and winding but eventually it brings you out here.










There are campsites at both places if you like that sort of thing.

When we went it was really hot but it was July. I spent ages lolling around on a big pink lilo!

The only issue with Paraloup is that its quite high up so it may be cooler at the end of April.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

This is the place.....

http://www.campingdupontardeche.com/en/presentation.htm

It is at the Gorges of the Ardeches and it is a lovely site with direct access to a small beach on the river where you can swim and where you can launch your kayak and paddle all the way along this fabulous Gorges - there are kayakers going by all day.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Annecy*



barryd said:


> Annecy and nearby Lac du Bourget would get my vote as they are stunning.
> 
> What about rivers such as the Dordogne? We were there in April last year and the weather was great and loads of people were Kayaking.


Thanks, Annecy is one of my favorite places (that is I, 1.25 miles above it in front in my avatar).

Just fancied a change and had considered the Dordogne region. Have seen a few sites including, Soleil Plage and an ACSI nearer Sarlat on a cycle path. Just the flowing rivers that put me off a bit as my Grandson is very young.

TM


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

I haven't got a suggestion about where to Kayak but just wondered how you get back to where you've started from if you go down river. We'd love to have our own kayak as we've often hired kayaks and done a trip down river but have then had the luxury of being collected by minibus and returned to the start, so how do you go about it if you've got your own? 

Catz


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*hike*



catzontour said:


> I haven't got a suggestion about where to Kayak but just wondered how you get back to where you've started from if you go down river. We'd love to have our own kayak as we've often hired kayaks and done a trip down river but have then had the luxury of being collected by minibus and returned to the start, so how do you go about it if you've got your own?
> 
> Catz


Paragliders Hitch Hike!


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

catzontour said:


> I haven't got a suggestion about where to Kayak but just wondered how you get back to where you've started from if you go down river. We'd love to have our own kayak as we've often hired kayaks and done a trip down river but have then had the luxury of being collected by minibus and returned to the start, so how do you go about it if you've got your own?
> 
> Catz


Paddle like hell or take and outboard?

Parts of the Dordogne and certainly the Tarn are very slow moving almost like a lake.

I don't know how old your Grandson in TM but I remember the excitement when my dad first took me on a canoeing holiday on Ullswater. Its seemed massive (well it is I suppose). I think I was about 7 or 8. I was attached to a rope at first (Well the canoe was). it wasn't long before I was off across the lake though.

I bet he will love it.

I dont canoe anymore but I still love boats. Sadly this one had to go to when we got the motorhome as Mrs D said I cant have too many toys!


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Comps, on the Rhone gardon confluence a few km north of Beaucaire is good for gentle Kayaking.
There is an aire is on the river bank under trees - follow the signs through ther village and the bullring, over the flood defence bank and onto the riverside.
the local Kayak club is here and there is a good concrete slipway. Water is deepish but clean and slow moving, everone was swimming in the river in early July last year.
Futher north lac du der-chantecoq is good has 3 aires and at least one campsite. There are good watersports bases at Giffaumont Champaubert and St marie du Lac and the lake is supervised by the local Sapeurs Pompiers who we watched training last year, practising their search and recovery drills, could be a bit on the cold side at easter though!


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

catzontour said:


> I haven't got a suggestion about where to Kayak but just wondered how you get back to where you've started from if you go down river. We'd love to have our own kayak as we've often hired kayaks and done a trip down river but have then had the luxury of being collected by minibus and returned to the start, so how do you go about it if you've got your own?
> 
> Catz


Paddle back!

Or better still, start by paddling upstream


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

i take the toad 4 or 5 miles down river and leave it there and take the van back to the campsite(on the river) , launch kayak and paddle down to my car and drive back to site  regards sean


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

seanoo said:


> i take the toad 4 or 5 miles down river and leave it there and take the van back to the campsite(on the river) , launch kayak and paddle down to my car and drive back to site  regards sean


I have pondered such an idea but wondered if I could get a Kayak on the back of the scooter. I can manage a full Thetford between me knees but a Kayak might be asking for trouble.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

barryd said:


> I have pondered such an idea but wondered if I could get a Kayak on the back of the scooter. I can manage a full Thetford between me knees but a Kayak might be asking for trouble.


You could probably manage an inflatable kayak, ours packs away into a bag which fits below the lockers - paddles, seats and everything!

This is a bargain price - a good 100 quid cheaper than it usually is;

http://www.google.co.uk/products/ca...=X&ei=pzqKTbugAZGwhQfJiImrDg&ved=0CE8Q8wIwAw#


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Hmmm, quite fancy the "jump in the car and drive back" but... we don't tow a car. Really don't fancy having to kayak back from whereever we end up.

Anyway, this is all theoretical as we haven't got a kayak yet!
Just started looking at them, thanks for the link Hezbez, we've seen one or two that look quite good but then we don't really know what we're looking for either! :roll: 

Catz


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

Mines an inflatable as well, sevylor Hudson. Fits in boot of seicento. I have also thrown a campsite employee a couple of euros for a lift upstream of the campsite, regards sean


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks - I'll google that one as well.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Trev,

If you decide on Lac du Der near St Dizier, I posted some local info and a map a while back with links to all the aires and the lake campsite if its of any use.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-218.html

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hezbez said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > I have pondered such an idea but wondered if I could get a Kayak on the back of the scooter. I can manage a full Thetford between me knees but a Kayak might be asking for trouble.
> ...


I could easily manage that on the bike but would the Kayak manage my lardy weight? It does say it will take 500 pounds. Im 18 stone so in theory I should be ok but I just dont see me fitting in there and even if I could with Mrs D at 8 and half stone in the front isnt it going to be a bit back heavy?

Sounds good though and a good price.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

barryd said:


> I could easily manage that on the bike but would the Kayak manage my lardy weight? It does say it will take 500 pounds. Im 18 stone so in theory I should be ok but I just dont see me fitting in there and even if I could with Mrs D at 8 and half stone in the front isnt it going to be a bit back heavy?
> 
> Sounds good though and a good price.


I'm no waif myself :lol: and both me and hubby use our Sea Eagle. We went for one model up from the one in the above link - ours is the SE370 - it's a bit longer so it gives you a bit more room. As for balancing the weight - the seats can be placed wherever you want so you can move forward or back in the kayak until you feel balanced. The Sea Eagles are very substantial.

This is ours (quite a bit cheaper than we paid). The Pro has better seats than the deluxe.;

http://www.google.co.uk/products/ca...=X&ei=j1eKTaKmD8i1hAfo2rGtDg&ved=0CGcQ8wIwAw#


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hmm they look pretty good. When we first got the van we bought a 3.1 metre infalable dinghy and 8hp outboard but it was just too much hassle. Too big, heavy and awkward. Do these easily end up back in the bag or do they end up taking loads of space?

BD


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

barryd said:


> Do these easily end up back in the bag or do they end up taking loads of space?
> 
> BD


Yes, we've even managed to get a couple of life vests and a towel in the bag as well.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi TM.
Just been to the local tourist office and thought of you..... :lol:

Local Kayak website is http://ssvpleinair.canalblog.com/

But of course the dumb municipal perfect campsite within 200 yds. is only open June to 15th. September..!!!

But we are only 5 miles from there.

Ray.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Weather*

Thanks Ray, that is very kind of you, again.

At least it should be warmer should we go in summer.

We ended up at Lac Aiguebelette

Stunning Scenery and even our 2 year old Grandson was in the water as it was so warm.

TM


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

Wew are off at the end of the month. Any suggestion for some gentle kyayking 200 to 300 mile from the Eurotunnel. Or whats the surfing like on the north coast,

Andy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*weather*



andyman said:


> Wew are off at the end of the month. Any suggestion for some gentle kyayking 200 to 300 mile from the Eurotunnel. Or whats the surfing like on the north coast,
> 
> Andy


Should be warming up on Lac du Der

Few nice places in Burgundy too.

TM


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: weather*

Should be warming up on Lac du Der

Few nice places in Burgundy too.

TM[/quote

Quite like the look of Lac du Der. Just been looking at Camping de la Foret looks a nice site right by the lake.


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: weather*

Should be warming up on Lac du Der

Few nice places in Burgundy too.

TM[/quote

Quite like the look of Lac du Der. Just been looking at Camping de la Foret looks a nice site right by the lake.


----------



## ThingyFromWales (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Weather*

<<<< We ended up at Lac Aiguebelette >>>>

Hi there

We usually go to Annecy because we love it so much. Stay in either Dousard or St. Jorioz.

How does Aiguebelette compare? Any cycle paths like the route in Annecy? It looks lovely.

Thank you

Deb and Nick



We've also been here which was lovely, busy site but lovely (JURA)

http://www.lapergola.com/


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Weather*



LunarCampingQueen said:


> <<<< We ended up at Lac Aiguebelette >>>>
> 
> Hi there
> 
> ...


Hello,

Lac Aiguebelette has no cycle paths. Roads were generaly very quiet when we were there and had lots of cyclists along the routes.
It was very quiet but would imagine a fair bit busier in summer.

When We moved on, we were going to stay at Lac Bourget in Aix Les Bains but the Camping Card ASCSI site we visted (Campsite International du Sierroz) was not up to scratch in the centre of Aix Les Bains.

So we moved on to Annecy and stayed at Camping International Lac Bleu. This is where we stay on Lake Annecy. Perfect for cycling, taking the boat from bout du lac into Annecy La Vieux, or because it on the lake without too much shading like La Nubliere next door that is cheaper (ASCI CC).

Camping international is more expensive. But if you consider the benefits, worth it in my opinon. Also has an updated pool complex that is heated by a new Improved heat pump system.

TM


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Weather*



teemyob said:


> Thanks Ray, that is very kind of you, again.
> 
> At least it should be warmer should we go in summer.
> 
> ...


We got ourselves a dinghy now so are looking for waterside locations. Is this the same place you stayed?

http://www.microsofttranslator.com/...ingcar-infos.com/Francais/aire.php?numid=4543

Looks ok.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Weather*



barryd said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Ray, that is very kind of you, again.
> ...


Hello Barry,

Yes, that is the one.

There is another campsite next door too. But that one states......

No Pit Bull Dogs
No Twin Axle Caravans
No Washing Machines

The owners and staff at Populars are all extremely friendly. He speaks good English and the Presidents French. So his French is very easy to understand if he does not know the English for what he needs to say.

Site is very peaceful. Lake is very warm.

Ideal for when you pop the dinghy trying to get the bike to the other side of the lake Barry (what could go wrong)?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Weather*



teemyob said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > teemyob said:
> ...


Ha Ha

When I started the video an advert for Titanic came up! 8O

Looks great. Will let you know when we get there how we get on.

Cheers


----------

